# Will you be pre-ordering Spitfire AR1?



## easyrider (Oct 30, 2020)

Just Curious wether this release will divide and conquer!


----------



## tf-drone (Oct 30, 2020)

Even if I knew what is was, the answer is definitely no.


----------



## lgmcben (Oct 30, 2020)

Unexpected results


----------



## CT (Oct 30, 2020)

I voted for the third option, but it has nothing to do with a new library.


----------



## ummon (Oct 30, 2020)

Does "I'll get my coat" mean that the whole library is absolutely no brainer or that it's completely redundant - or this whole poll is same old boring whatever...?


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 30, 2020)

lgmcben said:


> Unexpected results


No one wants to be the guinea pig.


----------



## Zedcars (Oct 30, 2020)

AR1? Either I’m slow today or this isn’t an oft-used acronym yet. Thought we were going with AROOF for the silliness value? I suppose AR1 sounds cooler, but I prefer silliness. Feel free to ignore this silly post.


----------



## Zedcars (Oct 30, 2020)

It is tempting, but I need learn to use what I have before I get more stuff. Maybe I will at next year’s BF deals.


----------



## thorwald (Oct 30, 2020)

While it's definitely audible that AR1 is more deeply-sampled than, say, Albion One, it's not going to replace my Symphobias. If this was my first ensemble library, I would definitely grab it though.

For now, it's either BBCSO, or I'll wait for the AR modular version with the various sections. Decisions, decisions. 😩


----------



## GtrString (Oct 30, 2020)

Yes, I expect it to beat NI Session Strings Pro for pop/rock mixes. I dont expect it to beat dedicated orchestral libraries.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 30, 2020)

No.

But I'm surely looking forward to their future AR-Studio One Releases, especially individual section Strings, Brass, and Woodwinds Libraries. Most likely during 2021.


----------



## Beans (Oct 30, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> No one wants to be the guinea pig.



I'm usually willing to be one, but I've been anticipating too many other releases that are expected to hit in the near(ish) future. 

EastWest HOOPUS. Cinematic Studio Woodwinds. The rest of the VSL BBO lineup. Hopefully, more Synchron releases. Performance Samples Vista. Nashville Chamber Strings. Infinite Strings.

Even just buying one or two of them is probably all I'll acquire for the next few months.


----------



## Casiquire (Oct 30, 2020)

lgmcben said:


> Unexpected results


Really? I don't think that Spitfire has an actual majority of VI users, even though it is one of the more popular ones.


----------



## Frederick (Oct 30, 2020)

Pre-ordered it already. Don't think they are going to let us down with such a high profile release. Raiders of the Lost Ark selection, Star Wars selection, 1917 selection, Lord of the Rings selection, Avengers Endgame selection, etc... And then me not having the accompanying Foundations? Are you mad?


----------



## MartinH. (Oct 30, 2020)

lgmcben said:


> Unexpected results



Yeah, *if *it's representative percentage-wise, that seems like a massive amount of sales to me.


----------



## jaketanner (Oct 30, 2020)

I think those that are on the fence now at $349, won't change their mind later when it goes to $449...but maybe during a 30-40% off sale. That's my theory.


----------



## Michel Simons (Oct 30, 2020)

Is there also going to be a The Burbs selection? That might change my vote to "I'll get my coat".


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 30, 2020)

Even though I wasn't going to buy it now, I almost bought it. But NI and OT saved me! I really want those Special Bows. I will be on my way to Berlin Strings and world domination um, and ownership of way too many string libraries soon.

I am really more interested in the modular orchestra. And? This will eventually get bought to work with that.


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 30, 2020)

Casiquire said:


> Really? I don't think that Spitfire has an actual majority of VI users, even though it is one of the more popular ones.


Hm....

I dunno. The amount of Spitfire threads that pop up here probably outwheighs anything else. Not to mention that they're some of longest threads i've ever seen, especially upon prelease. 

So, majority? I think that's tough to say, but I agree with @lgmcben. The results have definitely surprised me.


----------



## lgmcben (Oct 30, 2020)

I thought it'd be 50/50


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 30, 2020)

lgmcben said:


> I thought it'd be 50/50


Me too. I mean, at least 50/50, but the scales are strongly tipping in one direction here.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 30, 2020)

Granted, this is the first library to have been recorded in this prized environment. Its format, on the other hand, is well covered ground.

For the great many of us who already have Albions, Symphobias, Arks, etc., the introductory price may be a bit high for a redundant library. Let's see how many take the plunge when it hits 40% off.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 30, 2020)

I'll add that the lack of legato seems to be a deal breaker for some.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 30, 2020)

Geoff Grace said:


> Granted, this is the first library to have been recorded in this prized environment. Its format, on the other hand, is well covered ground.
> 
> For the great many of us who already have Albions, Symphobias, Arks, etc., the introductory price may be a bit high for a redundant library. Let's see how many take the plunge when it hits 40% off.
> 
> ...


And that could very well be the case. 

Yes, the library sounds good. Yes, the room is amongst the best, which really seems to be the selling point for most, including myself.

But at the end of the day, it's another condensed orchestral library, which a lot of us already have a plethora of. 

I'm still on the fence, but most likely won't buy it until the reviews are in and the kinks have been worked out.


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 30, 2020)

I will definitely buy it when it hits 40%. But I think the fact that it sounds good doesn't help the fact it currently is a little high priced for just ensemble sections with minimal articulations.


----------



## Beans (Oct 30, 2020)

If you consider the pre-order discount AND the $49 credit toward the next "film scoring selections" release, you get darn near 40% off. Still not enough for me, unless we get a really good idea of the first expansion before the pre-order is over.


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 30, 2020)

Beans said:


> If you consider the pre-order discount AND the $49 credit toward the next "film scoring selections" release, you get darn near 40% off.


That's just it, i don't even think it's badly priced. I come from the old days of sample libs costing nearly a thousand dollars or more, so a $350 intro price seems fair to me.

But it's still $350, and all of us composers who have a shit ton of libs aren't really aching for something like this, unless you REALLY like the sound of that room!

So it kinda goes beyond just the price. You're also dealing with redundancy here. 

Maybe that's where the price seems steep to some?


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 30, 2020)

For those who are surprised at the amount of "no" votes, I wouldn't necessarily take that as a read on how many Spitfire users there are here. I'm a Spitfire user, but I don't buy everything they make. 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 30, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> So it kinda goes beyond just the price. You're also dealing with redundancy here.
> 
> Maybe that's where the price seems steep to some?


That's it for me. A lot of us are glutted with libraries. That makes everything a harder sell.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 30, 2020)

Geoff Grace said:


> For those who are surprised at the amount of "no" votes, I wouldn't necessarily take that as a read on how many Spitfire users there are here. I'm a Spitfire user, but I don't buy everything they make.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


Excellent point. I get sick just thinking about the number of Spitfire libraries i own!


----------



## Casiquire (Oct 30, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> Hm....
> 
> I dunno. The amount of Spitfire threads that pop up here probably outwheighs anything else. Not to mention that they're some of longest threads i've ever seen, especially upon prelease.
> 
> So, majority? I think that's tough to say, but I agree with @lgmcben. The results have definitely surprised me.


Well sure, but that doesn't mean a majority of the users here participate in those threads. I've only ever used a free Lab from them so i tend not to contribute in those threads. They may have more users than every other library, but that doesn't mean that most people use them. Does that make sense? Like let's say only 20% of people here use them, that can still be a higher percentage than any other.


----------



## Beans (Oct 30, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> So it kinda goes beyond just the price. You're also dealing with redundancy here.
> 
> Maybe that's where the price seems steep to some?



Oh, absolutely. I've got ensemble libraries and specialty libraries out the wazoo, so the appeal of AR1 for me is possibly only going to be for a "complete" premier library that's the scale of releases like SSO, BBCSO, the old OT Kontakt libraries, or EWHO.

I'd potentially pay a heck of a lot for such a thing. If done well enough, I'd go back to "old school" EastWest prices.


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 30, 2020)

Casiquire said:


> Well sure, but that doesn't mean a majority of the users here participate in those threads. I've only ever used a free Lab from them so i tend not to contribute in those threads. They may have more users than every other library, but that doesn't mean that most people use them. Does that make sense? Like let's say only 20% of people here use them, that can still be a higher percentage than any other.


I'd say it's a high majority of consistent Spitfire consumers (including myself) within the VI community who participate in those threads. 

I was honestly expecting _that_ majority to tip the scale in the opposite direction of what it is now, and thought that I'd be in the minority on this one. 

Perhaps it's too early to really tell?


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 30, 2020)

I think the one thing that might make me pre-order are the additional add-ons. If Spitfire recorded special articulations in this room, I'd be more interested. 

Unfortunately, we don't have much information about that.


----------



## Cheezus (Oct 30, 2020)

Yeah this is a no for me as well. It just feels like something they're putting out as a really expensive appetizer to get some money flowing quicker since it will probably take a while to make the full "modular" product they mentioned. I'm certainly interested in the modular library, not so much this appetizer.


----------



## lgmcben (Oct 30, 2020)

I wonder why appetizer is $449 but the meat is $49


----------



## Wunderhorn (Oct 30, 2020)

I don't get it. We just saw the big revolution supernova whatnot release of the BBC orchestra. I don't have it but a lot of people seem to have pointed out areas where it may need improvement. Besides that there are dozens of libraries that have issues waiting to be fixed or have room for improvement/further completion.
I feel with this new ambitious release SA is fragmenting their efforts even more and I am afraid that it will be at the cost of existing projects.
Then we have the proprietary Spitfire Player that also still has issues that have been discussed here at length.
With all that in mind I have absolutely no motivation to jump on this bandwagon. I am saying this with love because I have numerous SA libraries that I find absolutely wonderful. Those latest developments however I find concerning.


----------



## Macrawn (Oct 30, 2020)

I'm leaning toward it. I like that it can play soft and loud. I don't exactly need it though. It's not the sound of the room that appeals to me, it's that it is more expressive than what you normally get from Spitfire and it can get soft and loud in one patch. It really is hard to tell but it seems to me to sound a lot better than Albion one, or closer to what I want. I wish I could play with it for a day or two first though. The price intro price seems ok to me. Like that should be the regular price.


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 30, 2020)

Cheezus said:


> Yeah this is a no for me as well. It just feels like something they're putting out as a really expensive appetizer to get some money flowing quicker since it will probably take a while to make the full "modular" product they mentioned. I'm certainly interested in the modular library, not so much this appetizer.


Though when you put it this way, it makes me want to support the full modular product by buying this to give them some money to work with. 

I am a little concerned in that it seems they have this whole first part recorded, but haven't really started on the modular library. With everything going on, I'm hoping they will be able to make it work without ruining the sound - i.e. will having players 6 feet or more apart result in a messy sound?


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 30, 2020)

lgmcben said:


> I wonder why appetizer is $449 but the meat is $49


Appetizer to the full modular symphonic orchestra. These are all appetizers and side dishes.


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 30, 2020)

Wunderhorn said:


> I don't get it. We just saw the big revolution supernova whatnot release of the BBC orchestra. I don't have it but a lot of people seem to have pointed out areas where it may need improvement. Besides that there are dozens of libraries that have issues waiting to be fixed or have room for improvement/further completion.
> I feel with this new ambitious release SA is fragmenting their efforts even more and I am afraid that it will be at the cost of existing projects.
> Then we have the proprietary Spitfire Player that also still has issues that have been discussed here at length.
> With all that in mind I have absolutely no motivation to jump on this bandwagon. I am saying this with love because I have numerous SA libraries that I find absolutely wonderful. Those latest developments however I find concerning.


I think this is a completely valid statement. 

Spitfire is in a situation where they can either keep dishing out library after library, while slowly updating existing libs VS slowly pushing out libs and heavily focusing on updates and improvements. 

It's pretty obvious which one Spitfire finds to be more important. I'm sure it's more lucrative that way. I'm just not sure how sustainable that approach is. More and more customers are coming out of the wood work to dispute that method, and If I was an original purchaser of BBCO, I'd probably feel a little butt hurt about them releasing AR1 without addressing certain things in BBCSO first. 

I personally would much rather see SA focus on making their products as solid as possible before releasing "the next big thing".


----------



## Cheezus (Oct 30, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Though when you put it this way, it makes me want to support the full modular product by buying this to give them some money to work with.
> 
> I am a little concerned in that it seems they have this whole first part recorded, but haven't really started on the modular library. With everything going on, I'm hoping they will be able to make it work without ruining the sound - i.e. will having players 6 feet or more apart result in a messy sound?


I do actually wonder how that might sound. I might even be more interested because it's recorded so differently with the musicians spread out like that.


----------



## Macrawn (Oct 30, 2020)

Cheezus said:


> I do actually wonder how that might sound. I might even be more interested because it's recorded so differently with the musicians spread out like that.


Why do you think they didn't record the entire project at once? I'd guess everything for the entire however many modules they planned to do has been recorded at Abby Road already.


----------



## Cheezus (Oct 30, 2020)

Macrawn said:


> Why do you think they didn't record the entire project at once? I'd guess everything for the entire however many modules they planned to do has been recorded at Abby Road already.


They mentioned a larger "modular" library that is apparently separate from the piecemeal stuff they're adding to this library and that sounded like it wouldn't be out for a while.


----------



## Macrawn (Oct 30, 2020)

Cheezus said:


> They mentioned a larger "modular" library that is apparently separate from the piecemeal stuff they're adding to this library and that sounded like it wouldn't be out for a while.


Doesn't mean it isn't recorded though. They probably recorded it already and will work on the processing over the next 6 months and gradually roll it out.


----------



## nolotrippen (Oct 30, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Just Curious wether this release will divide and conquer!



In the great scheme of things I've never been too jazzed by anything from Spitfire that I've heard. I keep listening and hoping, but…nope.


----------



## Macrawn (Oct 30, 2020)

nolotrippen said:


> In the great scheme of things I've never been too jazzed by anything from Spitfire that I've heard. I keep listening and hoping, but…nope.


What normally floats your boat?


----------



## Alex Fraser (Oct 30, 2020)

Zedcars said:


> It is tempting, but I need learn to use what I have before I get more stuff.


Kinda breaking the forum rules there, Darren. 😂

As for AROOF, no I'm not buying it. Not that it doesn't sound great - just not my wheelhouse right now.


----------



## artomatic (Oct 30, 2020)

I'm an outlier here. 
Preordered.


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 30, 2020)

Macrawn said:


> Why do you think they didn't record the entire project at once? I'd guess everything for the entire however many modules they planned to do has been recorded at Abby Road already.


They mentioned they had AR1 and the related parts are recorded but they still had to record the modular orchestra. At least, that was what I understood from what he posted on the thread. Even if some was recorded, they aren't done.

Okay went back and reread the post. They may have recorded most of it. Really hard to tell from his post. Paul definitely says all the AR1 additions are recorded. I would think he would say the rest is recorded also, but he doesn't. He also doesn't say the Studio 2 stuff is recorded.


----------



## Hendrixon (Oct 30, 2020)

I'm not surprised by the numbers... I would have if it was the other way around.

Honestly? with the sound they got they could've sold it in numbers that would chock their servers.
With all the associated pedigree (which I still think is meaningless) this lib should have been $350 at full price max, like really max, and intro $199-225.
At that price they could've made buckets of money.

If they don't want to deep bellow $450 "just because" its Abby Road?
Then they should add content, really add content, Albion amount of content (and start with legato).
Not too late to do that...


----------



## SZK-Max (Oct 30, 2020)

Besides the price I think the composition of articulations is a barrier. Unfortunately so far I have avoided a ensemble Library. Fortunately I could pre-order AR1, by riding the marketing called Abbey Road. But if I already owned another library, I wouldn't have bought this.


----------



## filipjonathan (Oct 30, 2020)

GtrString said:


> Yes, I expect it to beat NI Session Strings Pro for pop/rock mixes. I dont expect it to beat dedicated orchestral libraries.


Session Strings Pro is way more versatile and agile than this library. They're not even in the sama category as a matter of fact. Session Strings is a small, tight section, while AR is a symphonic string section.


----------



## AllanH (Oct 30, 2020)

From the demos, I would prefer tone of AR1 over Albion One. But as I already have Albion One I just don't see the need for another ensemble library.

But probably more important: After the BBC "universal starting point" I am a little concerned about another "starting point" and do not want to buy in to a "promise of things to come" before I see and hear what Spitfire actually delivers.


----------



## scoringdreams (Oct 30, 2020)

Pre-ordered! I wanted the sound of Abbey Road Studios really badly...and this seemed like a really good laptop rig template which I can bring around with me


----------



## Ryan Fultz (Oct 30, 2020)

In its current state it doesn’t really offer anything I’m looking for, but I think it’s going to sell very well. I imagine many high school and college students grabbing it up and lots of people with an ear for what sounds good, but no orchestrational skills, will be very happy with it.


----------



## scoringdreams (Oct 30, 2020)

Ryan Fultz said:


> In its current state it doesn’t really offer anything I’m looking for, but I think it’s going to sell very well. I imagine many high school and college students grabbing it up and lots of people with an ear for what sounds good, but no orchestrational skills, will be very happy with it.



Probably, I think this product leans towards the people who need an Albion on steroids. BBCSO Discover / Core would have been perfect for college students.


----------



## JeffvR (Oct 30, 2020)

Price is too high
Not a fan of the Spitfire player
Not a fan of their programming
Not a fan of releasing new products every week while a lot of old stuff needs fixing
With Albion 1, One, Ark 1, Symphobia 1 and 2 I'm fully covered in the ensemble department

I'm interested in the rest of the series though. The sound of AR is beautiful and I like the fact they're deep sampling the stuff.


----------



## Patryk Scelina (Oct 30, 2020)

It is tempting to be honest. I always felt need of spitfire sound in less reverberant space. I was happy to see Studio Series but eventually it was a bit disappointing to me. I would buy this AR1 library in a blink of an eye if not that huge size and milions of microphone signals which I will never use. CTO + 1 extra mic would be just fine I think.


----------



## GtrString (Oct 31, 2020)

filipjonathan said:


> Session Strings Pro is way more versatile and agile than this library. They're not even in the sama category as a matter of fact. Session Strings is a small, tight section, while AR is a symphonic string section.



Sure, but I dont really care about that. Im just looking for a good sound to implement into my mix. Big, small, fat, thin, dark, light, local, global. All good to me, I won’t discriminate.

I have had mixes where ss pro worked fine, but often I prefer the old version (just Session Strings) to it. I know a good sound when I hear it, and the pop mics in AR1 has that sound. At least to my ears, and that’s all I claim to have.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 31, 2020)

I’m very much looking forward to hearing more about the upcoming deeply sampled modular orchestra, but I’m not really looking for another ensemble library - except for special libraries like `Synchron Strings FX’ that cover things you can’t do well with standard articulations.

A lot of the composition I do these days now starts on Staffpad and then may well end up in Cubase. It’s interesting that the more studies of orchestration I make, the closer I get to going back to pencil and paper.....


----------



## Saxer (Oct 31, 2020)

I'll wait for the "modules". If it's useful stuff (no premixed instrument combinations!) I will think about it.


----------



## lgmcben (Oct 31, 2020)

Module #9:
1st Violin legato - $499 😈


----------



## Peter Satera (Oct 31, 2020)

I think interesting poll options would have been yes, no and 'no but would have if there was legato'.

We could get some good data from that.


----------



## jules (Oct 31, 2020)

It sounds stellar but it's more and more difficult to justify buying bread and butter libraries...


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 31, 2020)

One of the new expansions has been leaked, and it's certainly not what I was expecting.....


----------



## TomislavEP (Oct 31, 2020)

I like both the sound and the concept of AR1 but I doubt I'll be getting it, even in the long run. I'm really fond of the broad-stroke orchestral libraries, which is why I've noticed Spitfire in the first place and why I've spent almost 600€ on the original Albion back in 2015. I still actively use both the Legacy and Loegria libraries and in a conjunction with Tundra and a few other Spitfire titles, they are the firm foundation of my orchestral toolkit. Aesthetically, I prefer the sound of AIR Studios hall. But in truth, I simply cannot afford to maintain several versions of the "same type" of libraries, even though I really like what I'm seeing and hearing here.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 31, 2020)

Added choice: I would have pre-ordered If it had LEGATO


----------



## nolotrippen (Oct 31, 2020)

Macrawn said:


> What normally floats your boat?


Legatos that actually sound like legatos. And pizza.


----------



## Hendrixon (Oct 31, 2020)

To my ears the legato in SSS is very nice.
Its not CSS level nice (what is?), but its good.
I never recorded with SCS so can't compare to the above, but from the forum it seems many like the legato there.

If AR1 will include SSS level legato? for the pre order price + future bonus pack (that I'll know what it is) I'll buy it.
But there is no legato and we have no real info what the 9 expansions are going to be.


----------



## muadgil (Oct 31, 2020)

I'll pre-order it for a few reasons :
First, the sound of it. It feels very natural sounding, loved the great dynamics it seems to deliver. The low levels in the walkthrough are so warm, I almost shivered. I think they made a fabulous job during the recording, you can 'feel' the room, like your in it. And I find the mixes selection more intereseting than the BBCSO ones : 6 ready-made, with clear caracteristics; and 6 elements to build your own one. Simple and clever.
Second, I don't have an ensemble library, and composing with all discrete elements can be a bit overwhelming for an "advanced" beginner like me.
Third but not least, the project itself. The concept of an evolutive library, with particular selections of instruments designed to be used for cinematic composing (which is my aim), is quite appealing. Improving the collection by 49€ steps is not a bad thing too... and a free one is welcomed.
And, as a bonus, this is Abbey Road!! A mythical place for many reasons.

I feel the AR libs will be the core of Spitfire libraries for a while, and I find it fun to be part of it from the begining.
I'm quite optimistic that this ambitious collection, if developped as planned, will become a Classic over the years. That's a bit of a gamble but...whatever, life is too short !

Well, to paraphrase someone, I find this very exciting, and I mean it


----------



## GMT (Oct 31, 2020)

Not for me. If I want the sound of that room, I'll stick Waves Abbey Road reverbs on a dry library. I can't justify spending €350 on an ensemble library just because the room sounds nice.


----------



## shponglefan (Oct 31, 2020)

lgmcben said:


> I thought it'd be 50/50



There are just too many releases too quickly these days. It's hard to keep up. I'm not surprised the majority is going to hold off, especially since this is yet another ensemble library.

And when you factor in future sales, it pays to be patient.


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 31, 2020)

GMT said:


> Not for me. If I want the sound of that room, I'll stick Waves Abbey Road reverbs on a dry library. I can't justify spending €350 on an ensemble library just because the room sounds nice.



Huh? Abbey Road Reverbs are not IRs of the room. They’re models of the variety of hardware reverb units AR is famous for. Their iconic plates and chambers etc...but there’s no reverb that is actually an IR of the room, is there?


----------



## GMT (Oct 31, 2020)

prodigalson said:


> Huh? Abbey Road Reverbs are not IRs of the room. They’re models of the variety of hardware reverb units AR is famous for. Their iconic plates and chambers etc...but there’s no reverb that is actually an IR of the room, is there?


You could be right there. My point was that by buying a library for the room sound can be a blessing but also a massive limiting factor. Loads of good IR reverbs out there that can be tweaked.


----------



## muadgil (Oct 31, 2020)

GMT said:


> Not for me. If I want the sound of that room, I'll stick Waves Abbey Road reverbs on a dry library. I can't justify spending €350 on an ensemble library just because the room sounds nice.


I personnaly think that this AR project is more than the sound of a room...


----------



## Hendrixon (Oct 31, 2020)

prodigalson said:


> Huh? Abbey Road Reverbs are not IRs of the room. They’re models of the variety of hardware reverb units AR is famous for. Their iconic plates and chambers etc...but there’s no reverb that is actually an IR of the room, is there?



You're right.
Chambers and plates.


----------



## JohnG (Oct 31, 2020)

90% sure I’ll preorder. Love the soft sounds; it’s like Son of Symphobia. Plus, I believe Spitfire are getting better and better at recording and editing their libraries.


----------



## holywilly (Oct 31, 2020)

I’ve been using Albion I, and then ONE for sketch down ideas, and the sketches always stay in my final mix for bigger sound. Now I’m excited about the AR1 release, to accompany my sketch template department.
I own every SF orchestral libraries, especially strings, their recording and sampling techniques are getting better and better. For the new AR journey, there are no reasons for me to not get on the train.


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Nov 1, 2020)

Already have. It sounds great and will perfect for my mobile rig. And it’s cheap too.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 1, 2020)

I’m surprised by the results tbh...


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 1, 2020)

easyrider said:


> I’m surprised by the results tbh...


why's that?


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 1, 2020)

I'm planning on making the best goddammed piece of all time with it once I have it. . LOL. 

A guy's gotta have ambitions eh?


----------



## easyrider (Nov 1, 2020)

RogiervG said:


> why's that?



Not sure, but I got the impression that Spitfire was highly regarded in the sample world....Maybe it’s because it’s an Ensemble Library without Legato


----------



## lgmcben (Nov 1, 2020)

This poll results could mean most people buy a library and actually compose music with it (legato is required). Not just gas everything that sounds good. 🎅

edit: I should have added /s


----------



## Frederick (Nov 1, 2020)

Actually I think we do get legato for the price of foundations, because one of the selections will have legato and you can choose it as your freebie...


----------



## muadgil (Nov 1, 2020)

lgmcben said:


> This poll results could mean most people buy a library and actually compose music with it (legato is required). Not just gas everything that sounds good. 🎅


I thought that composition was something sounding like music...


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 1, 2020)

lgmcben said:


> This poll results could mean most people buy a library and actually compose music with it (legato is required). Not just gas everything that sounds good. 🎅


you're kidding right?


----------



## Antkn33 (Nov 1, 2020)

easyrider said:


> I’m surprised by the results tbh...


Its always cool to piss on one of top companies


----------



## MGdepp (Nov 1, 2020)

Antkn33 said:


> Its always cool to piss on one of top companies


No, I think it is other trademarks than "top" that seems to make the pissing cool ...


----------



## andrzejmakal (Nov 1, 2020)

Frederick said:


> Actually I think we do get legato for the price of foundations, because one of the selections will have legato and you can choose it as your freebie...


Are you sure

”...a *second* title in this series for free when available in early 2021...”


----------



## Peter Satera (Nov 1, 2020)

Frederick said:


> Actually I think we do get legato for the price of foundations, because one of the selections will have legato and you can choose it as your freebie...



It's worth reading the fine print. You need to buy at least one module first.

"Pre-order Abbey Road One and claim a second title in this series for free when available in early 2021"


----------



## Macrawn (Nov 1, 2020)

Peter Satera said:


> It's worth reading the fine print. You need to buy at least one module first.
> 
> "Pre-order Abbey Road One and claim a second title in this series for free when available in early 2021"


I'm pretty sure you don't need to buy a module to get the free one. However, the English wording leaves it unclear.


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 1, 2020)

Antkn33 said:


> Its always cool to piss on one of top companies


Voting no isn't "pissing on". The truth is there are so many good options out there that even if Spitfire sells very well, there's no reason to think their market share is so big that literally 3/4 of the entire VI-C community will buy up every library from them. That's just not a realistic expectation. That fifteen percent would buy an ensemble starter from them, with the remaining modules still unannounced, is already a HUGE number.


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 1, 2020)

Why do I get the sense that many people here are :
1. between gigs
2. hobbyists who like to collect samples
3. pros who are procrastinating
4. all of the above
5. none of the above
6. your favourite colour is blue
7. wanting to eat a delicious sandwich
8. burnt out from production saturation
9. tired of covid
10. hoping AR1 will make them sound exactly like John Williams
11. hoping AR1 will make them sound like Jerry Goldsmith
12. perverse hope that this will make them sound like the Meco's Star Wars

c'mon let's continue this... anyone?

for the record, I am 1, 6, 7, 8, 9, and won't admit to 10. LOL.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 1, 2020)

I think if Spitfire Audio's first AR-Studio One release was a Strings Module (i.e First & Second Vlns), with legato, and all the other standard articulations, with the rest of the Strings Modules to be released in early 2021, the poll results would have been very different.


----------



## Peter Satera (Nov 1, 2020)

Where does David Arnold record? I'm struggling to find this info...


----------



## jon wayne (Nov 1, 2020)

I am not a brand oriented guy. If I see a pair of shoes that look nice and are comfortable, I buy them whether they have a big check on them, or whether they say “tennis shoes “. When it comes to AR1, I really like the sound. Could care less what others think or what famous studio it was recorded in. Don’t care if they have a long range plan that may not be the best option for me. AR1 sounds good, I kinda like the folks at SA, so like a pair of shoes, I will buy it and enjoy some new sounds. Period!


----------



## Tice (Nov 1, 2020)

These aren't the results I was expecting.
I get the impression I'm not the target audience for this particular library. I've got a full range of orchestral libraries at this point and am the kind of composer who wants to be able to micro-manage their articulations a lot, including what space they're in. I don't need it to sound great right out of the box, or for the composing to be quick and easy. Which is, I think, what this library is going for; to have it sound great 1 minute after even starting up the library. Instant gratification. They say as much.
But I still find the results of the poll very surprising because I thought the market for this kind of library was rather big. But maybe here on this forum, among the active users taking part in the poll, we don't see a high concentration of a market that otherwise really is there? 280 votes is a large enough sample size, but that doesn't mean the people who vote here are a representative cross section of the market. Statistics can be funny like that.


----------



## JeffP06 (Nov 1, 2020)

GMT said:


> Not for me. If I want the sound of that room, I'll stick Waves Abbey Road reverbs on a dry library. I can't justify spending €350 on an ensemble library just because the room sounds nice.


Abbey Road reverbs are not Studio 1 at all.. I think they are plate reverbs from Abbey Road or Echo Chamber of the Studio 2... afaik


----------



## reids (Nov 1, 2020)

That's great Spitfire are able to get a new location with Abbey Road and with the release of AR One. We are at the very beginning of this. But do you think it's going to be many years down the line from now before we are able to get all the core separate sections of the orchestra released (Strings, Brass, Woodwinds, Perc)? The timeline could be incredibly long. Is there any more information about how long it will be waiting and inbetween releases to get the core orchestra since that's what many of us would need if they committed to this. With BBCSO, you got everything in one package and are ready to go, no long wait time for each of the sections of the orchestra to be released.


----------



## gyprock (Nov 1, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> Why do I get the sense that many people here are :
> 1. between gigs
> 2. hobbyists who like to collect samples
> 3. pros who are procrastinating
> ...


13. Own every library from every major developer and have not written anything more than a tutti middle C with any of the libraries. (For my middle C symphonic work, legato is not needed so I will definitely be pre-ordering AR1).


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 1, 2020)

Tice said:


> These aren't the results I was expecting.
> I get the impression I'm not the target audience for this particular library. I've got a full range of


----------



## Sean (Nov 1, 2020)

Peter Satera said:


> It's worth reading the fine print. You need to buy at least one module first.
> 
> "Pre-order Abbey Road One and claim a second title in this series for free when available in early 2021"


I think this is pretty obviously saying pre order this and you can get one of the next titles in the series free, ie one of the expansion packs. To me it isn't saying you have to buy one first.


----------



## Peter Satera (Nov 1, 2020)

Sean said:


> I think this is pretty obviously saying pre order this and you can get one of the next titles in the series free, ie one of the expansion packs. To me it isn't saying you have to buy one first.



You're probably right. As said Macron says the way it's worded is confusing. I thought Orchestra Foundations wasn't considered as a module, the word "second" is what is throwing me.


----------



## jaketanner (Nov 1, 2020)

Peter Satera said:


> You're probably right. As said Macron says the way it's worded is confusing. I thought Orchestra Foundations wasn't considered as a module, the word "second" is what is throwing me.


Sadly "early 2021" can mean Spring time...months away still.


----------



## Peter Satera (Nov 1, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Sadly "early 2021" can mean Spring time...months away still.



Urghhhhh...don't you all just lurve Covid!? Bah! :(


----------



## Sean (Nov 1, 2020)

Peter Satera said:


> You're probably right. As said Macron says the way it's worded is confusing. I thought Orchestra Foundations wasn't considered as a module, the word "second" is what is throwing me.


Yea its a little confusing but they aren't saying you can get a second module, they say second title so I do believe they are just saying you can get one of the next titles for free. (the $49 expansions)


----------



## CT (Nov 1, 2020)

Tice said:


> but that doesn't mean the people who vote here are a representative cross section of the market.



I guarantee VI-Control is not that, yeah.


----------



## PaulComp (Nov 1, 2020)

Peter Satera said:


> You're probably right. As said Macron says the way it's worded is confusing. I thought Orchestra Foundations wasn't considered as a module, the word "second" is what is throwing me.


Paul Thomson stated in one of his VI posts that the freebie is a thank you for preordering Foundations


----------



## Peter Satera (Nov 1, 2020)

The release of Abbey could be clearer, imo. I was possibly going to overlook the lack of legato, but then I did some maths.

I'm not sure about anyone else, but I'm not completely sold on Spitfires pseudo exchange rates. Abbey Road has two pricing structures. 

AROOF is $349, but £299, which sees USD paying more (when we take UK vat into consideration). 

Then it flips, the rest of Abbey Road is $49 or £49. Which will see UK buyers £45 for worse off for every 10 modules purchased (taking UK vat into account). The value of the product changes depending on your location. Its not like most others, where it's a single price and the conversation rate + vat changes depending on your country.

If they release a collection of all the modules, then it creates even greater inconsistencies, as that will most likely adopt AROOFS pricing format, not the £1 = $1 format.

This, with all the other unknowns, for me, pushes me a little further away. But yet, I'm still undecided.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 1, 2020)

Does Spitfire usually charge VAT on top of their price? I always figured when they have prices like €/£/$49, it was because they included VAT.


----------



## PaulComp (Nov 1, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Does Spitfire usually charge VAT on top of their price? I always figured when they have prices like €/£/$49, it was because they included VAT.


Certainly in the UK their prices include VAT


----------



## Peter Satera (Nov 1, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Does Spitfire usually charge VAT on top of their price? I always figured when they have prices like €/£/$49, it was because they included VAT.



From what I gathered, USD doesn't have Vat on software, UKpound and Euro does on Spitfires Pricing. I did my comparisons on UK v USD pricing, I didn't do the Euro, as each country has its own rates.

When it's £29/£29/€29 the difference is negligible, but combined if you buy 10 modules at £49 you could have afforded 11 if you were in the US. Also, as said little consistency to sell part of Abbey not £1 to $1, then only £1 to $1.


----------



## sourcefor (Nov 1, 2020)

I personally think It sucks to have all these libraries released now when most people especially in the US are not working and cannot afford to eat let alone buy this stuff. I know companies must make money, but the future is so uncertain now that we have to hang on to what little money we have for the foreseeable future. Sorry to be a downer but it’s the truth!


----------



## sourcefor (Nov 1, 2020)

sourcefor said:


> I personally think It sucks to have all these libraries released now when most people especially in the US are not working and cannot afford to eat let alone buy this stuff. I know companies must make money, but the future is so uncertain now that we have to hang on to what little money we have for the foreseeable future. Sorry to be a downer but it’s the truth!


That being said I Love all stuff spitfire!


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 1, 2020)

With the weaker USD lately I'm not likely to buy too much from anyone unless their USD price is based on a fairly resonable exchage rate. So... no, and we'll leave it at that.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 1, 2020)

Peter Satera said:


> From what I gathered, USD doesn't have Vat on software, UKpound and Euro does on Spitfires Pricing. I did my comparisons on UK v USD pricing, I didn't do the Euro, as each country has its own rates.
> 
> When it's £29/£29/€29 the difference is negligible, but combined if you buy 10 modules at £49 you could have afforded 11 if you were in the US. Also, as said little consistency to sell part of Abbey not £1 to $1, then only £1 to $1.


Yes, but that is because of VAT. So what I'm understanding is they actually charge a little more to UK and EU to cover the VAT. It depends on your VAT % as to whether you are paying more or less than you should.


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 1, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Yes, but that is because of VAT. So what I'm understanding is they actually charge a little more to UK and EU to cover the VAT. It depends on your VAT % as to whether you are paying more or less than you should.


Not exactly correct... taxes are not part of the price they are a fee collected *based* on the price...


----------



## MaxOctane (Nov 2, 2020)

I'm curious which parts of the walkthrough or Michelmore video convinced people to preorder. What are the standouts?


----------



## Peter Satera (Nov 2, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Yes, but that is because of VAT. So what I'm understanding is they actually charge a little more to UK and EU to cover the VAT. It depends on your VAT % as to whether you are paying more or less than you should.



Sorta, the pseudo exchange rate is not accurate.

Here's a break down of the costs when UK Vat is and isn't taken into account, I haven't taken the Euro and broken that down because EU vat isn't the same across every country in Europe.

Currently AROOF is $349 USD, but £299.
*- Taking Base at £299 (incl' VAT) = $387.06 / £299 (without UK Vat) is £249.17 = $322.55*
Here you can see, if we disregard UK Vat, then it is cheaper in the US.

*- Taking Base at $349 USD (without VAT) = £269.60 / $349 (Incl' UK VAT ) = £323.52*
Here you can see if we take the US Price and add UK Vat, the price is beyond £299.

This shows that the price is higher, (taking today's exchange rates and VAT) for US Customers. Tell me if I am wrong, if you see it lower than $349.

Now, let's do the same for the Modular Packs. Each Module is €49, £49, $49. If 10 Modules are released, and say you buy them sporadically, as they are released:

[10 Modules for $490, 10 Modules for £490/$490]

- *Taking Base at £490 (incl' VAT) = $634.30 / (without UK VAT) is £408.33 = $528.58*
You can see taking away UK Vat the equivalency is a higher USD price. Meaning the UK will pay more.

*- Taking Base at $490 USD (without Vat) = £378.52 / (Incl' UK VAT) = £454.22*
Here taking the USD Price into account even with Adding UK Vat, it's still more cost efficient, it's more likely to be £45 per module, not £49.

As I say, for every 10 modules you buy in the UK, someone in the US can afford 11, it may seem trivial. Some may say "It's only £45" and yes, but because of the pseudo exchange rate, to round up or down you don't have 11 modules. But from points made elsewhere in the main thread, this is just the beginning. That this is Abbey Road *One*, and therefore you can possibly expect Abbey Road *Two*, *Three *to also have articulations and broken up into modules. It'll add up.

The entire marketing strategy of $1 /£1 /€1 creates a stigma which is unmovable no matter what happens to exchange rates. For better or worse, as the worth of the product to you is predetermined solely down to your location. And as mentioned, the added complexity to it all, could be if all the modules are sold collectively together, which could see it being at the same pricing strategy as foundations, UK buyers would then see a greater return in comparison to their US counterparts.

Others don't do this (e.g Orchestral Tools, Cinematic Studio Series, Cinesamples. etc) You see your VAT added at the end. Spitfire's approach is completely unique though. They adopt a very peculiar pseudo exchange rate, which doesn't add up and is completely uneven. It brings me to question what the thinking was behind this, as they have spread it over a single collection.


----------



## Quodlibet (Nov 2, 2020)

MaxOctane said:


> I'm curious which parts of the walkthrough or Macklemore video convinced people to preorder. What are the standouts?



Macklemore? 

Love the sound, I think I'll pre-order.


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 2, 2020)

In pounds the price is 299?


Peter Satera said:


> Sorta, the pseudo exchange rate is not accurate.
> 
> Here's a break down of the costs when UK Vat is and isn't taken into account, I haven't taken the Euro and broken that down because EU vat isn't the same across every country in Europe.
> 
> ...



I'll just add that there is a world outside the US/UK/EU...
I know that for many its a shock but it does exists, and the last time I checked it was still quite big 
The "others" pay the $US price and I can assume if the poor souls have to pay VAT its added to that.

I'm an other without VAT so I guess you can count me as a Pennsylvania resident? lol


----------



## pbobcat (Nov 2, 2020)

MaxOctane said:


> I'm curious which parts of the walkthrough or Macklemore video convinced people to preorder. What are the standouts?



You mean Guy Mitchelmore?! 

Aside from the sound, it was because Guy said he thinks it would blend nicely with BBCSO, the Core version of which I'm hoping to grab on BF.


----------



## Peter Satera (Nov 2, 2020)

Hendrixon said:


> In pounds the price is 299?
> 
> 
> I'll just add that there is a world outside the US/UK/EU...
> ...



Yeah. It's £299 GBP, preorder.

It's worth calculating individually. I'm aware some states do have VAT on software, I have bought software from the US before, shipped it, paid the VAT import and it still can come out cheaper than what we pay here in the UK.

I also didn't want to assume Euro adopting countries either, places like Luxembourg have 17% VAT and Hungary has 27% VAT. It makes it really strange, because €349 Euro means different cuts for Spitfire depending on what country it's purchased from.


----------



## JonS (Nov 2, 2020)

sourcefor said:


> I personally think It sucks to have all these libraries released now when most people especially in the US are not working and cannot afford to eat let alone buy this stuff. I know companies must make money, but the future is so uncertain now that we have to hang on to what little money we have for the foreseeable future. Sorry to be a downer but it’s the truth!


Realize that by Spitfire continuing to produce and sell libraries they are able to continue to employ not just their own staff of 80 plus but others as well that they hire to record these libraries. How is that not a good thing for those people who would all be out of work?


----------



## JonS (Nov 2, 2020)

Peter Satera said:


> Sorta, the pseudo exchange rate is not accurate.
> 
> Here's a break down of the costs when UK Vat is and isn't taken into account, I haven't taken the Euro and broken that down because EU vat isn't the same across every country in Europe.
> 
> ...


Orchestral Tools is the worst for US pricing, they markup their libraries with much higher exchange rates than exist so US customers pay way more than those in the UK and Europe.


----------



## Peter Satera (Nov 2, 2020)

JonS said:


> Orchestral Tools is the worst for US pricing, they markup their libraries with much higher exchange rates than exist so US customers pay way more than those in the UK and Europe.



Could you show this? I think we could do another comparison here. I see this, I'm in the UK and the vat is correct. Are you getting VAT added to your purchase? If so, you shouldn't be.

" Orchestral Tools is based in Germany, so our products are subject to VAT if you are living in any country of the EU. If you live outside the EU, you do not need to pay VAT."


----------



## JonS (Nov 2, 2020)

Peter Satera said:


> Could you show this? I think we could do another comparison here. I see this, I'm in the UK and the vat is correct. Are you getting VAT added to your purchase?


I just purchased OT Special Bows I and II. Each list for 210€ and 160€ respectively yet at 50% off they are $125 and $95 from $250 and $190 list. The exchange rates don’t raise the USD to these overly marked up prices.

This is common practice for OT. If I am getting 63% off I don’t care, but at 50% off it’s a bit annoying.


----------



## Peter Satera (Nov 2, 2020)

JonS said:


> I just purchased OT Special Bows I and II. Each list for 210€ and 160€ respectively yet at 50% off they are $125 and $95 from $250 and $190 list. The exchange rates don’t raise the euro to these overly marked up prices.



And you purchased this from Orchestral Tools directly or from Native Instruments? The pricing is not the same, in general.


----------



## JonS (Nov 2, 2020)

Peter Satera said:


> And you purchased this from Orchestral Tools directly or from Native Instruments? The pricing is not the same, in general.


NI, but why should that matter? When I have bought directly from OT in the passed it’s the same game.


----------



## Peter Satera (Nov 2, 2020)

JonS said:


> NI, but why should that matter?



Because the pricing is different it's not a straight conversion. I saved £15 when buying Cinesamples Sonore directly with 50% off compared to the NI sale which was also 50% off. NI's conversion of Euro's to pounds is also off slightly. It also states it's "up to 50%".

This is why i'm suggesting what do you see on Orchestral Tools, rather than Native Instruments store. You're buying from Native Instruments, not orchestral tools. If you can be bothered, im interested in what pricing you see on modus though, on OT.


----------



## JonS (Nov 2, 2020)

Peter Satera said:


> Because the pricing is different it's not a straight conversion. I saved £15 when buying Cinesamples Sonore directly with 50% off compared to the NI sale which was also 50% off. NI's conversion of Euro's to pounds is also off slightly. It also states it's "up to 50%".
> 
> This is why i'm suggesting what do you see on Orchestral Tools, rather than Native Instruments store. You're buying from Native Instruments, not orchestral tools. If you can be bothered, im interested in what pricing you see on modus though, on OT.


The prices are in euros not dollars in the OT store, but once you buy something the conversion rate is higher than what exists just like the NI store.


----------



## Peter Satera (Nov 2, 2020)

I'm struggling to see how they are overly marked up?

Special Bows I on OT: €210 (without VAT), this is $244.36 USD with current exchange rate. At 50% this places this at *$122.19 USD*. You bought it at *$125* at NI. (NI might mark up).

If we compare this to UK it is £112 with VAT (without this is £93.33) which UK to USD is $121.
The UK isn't a perfect conversion either, at OT it is £226 with VAT, on NI it stipulates £224.

So it all seems only a few dollars off tbh.


----------



## JonS (Nov 2, 2020)

Peter Satera said:


> I'm struggling to see how they are overly marked up?
> 
> Special Bows I on OT: €210 (without VAT), this is $244.36 USD with current exchange rate. At 50% this places this at *$122.19 USD*. You bought it at *$125* at NI. (NI might mark up).
> 
> ...


I bought Time Macro at 50% off last year and I said to myself I should wait till next year because they will probably bundle it with Time Micro for 63% off, which they did. Since I have not really used Time Macro all year I could have saved $166 if I simply listened to myself and waited a year. I did not and that annoys me more than the conversion rate thingamajig. Such is life...


----------



## Peter Satera (Nov 2, 2020)

JonS said:


> I bought Time Macro at 50% off last year and I said to myself I should wait till next year because they will probably bundle it with Time Micro for 63% off, which they did. Since I have not really used Time Macro all year I could have saved $166 if I simply listened to myself and waited a year. I did not and that annoys me more than the conversion rate thingamajig. Such is life...



I can understand the buyers remorse when you see something on significant sale. I bought the Cinebrass Bundle on full price for near £900 when I had to produce a mock-up for a live session. Two weeks later it was on sale, then I found out I could have saved half, at 50% off because I was in education. It hurts and most likely why I now do all these calculations to get the best price point.

I didn't buy Time Macro for the exact reason you said, because I believed it may come out in a bundle with micro the following year. It's a chance though...even with Abbey Road one, i'm still there...going...'I have a few days to mull over it', and decide if I'm going to chance it. I waited 2 years after HZ strings came out to pick it up. lol But that's part of my process, I will prolong something until I'm positive I want it.

...I had modus in my cart like 3 times during the preorder, and Abbey one is sitting in the cart now.  Also..this doesn't help me, VI!! haha


----------



## JonS (Nov 2, 2020)

Peter Satera said:


> I can understand the buyers remorse when you see something on significant sale. I bought the Cinebrass Bundle on full price for near £900 when I had to produce a mock-up for a live session. Two weeks later it was on sale, then I found out I could have saved half, at 50% off because I was in education. It hurts and most likely why I now do all these calculations to get the best price point.
> 
> I didn't buy Time Macro for the exact reason you said, because I believed it may come out in a bundle with micro the following year. It's a chance though...even with Abbey Road one, i'm still there...going...'I have a few days to mull over it', and decide if I'm going to chance it. I waited 2 years after HZ strings came out to pick it up. lol But that's part of my process, I will prolong something until I'm positive I want it.
> 
> ...I had modus in my cart like 3 times during the preorder, and Abbey one is sitting in the cart now.  Also..this doesn't help me, VI!! haha


You were smart to wait!!

If I had used Time Macro on a project this past year I would not have said a peep 👀 but that just did not occur. Such is life...

I made a similar mistake with Cinesamples. I got 50% off and then without yet using the library could have bought many of the titles for 75% off just three months later. These things happen, nature of the beast.


----------



## Peter Satera (Nov 2, 2020)

JonS said:


> You were smart to wait!!



Or lucky!  I'm not sure who will win this time...


----------



## JonS (Nov 2, 2020)

Peter Satera said:


> Or lucky!  I'm not sure who will win this time...


lol


----------



## Frederick (Nov 2, 2020)

Peter Satera said:


> I can understand the buyers remorse when you see something on significant sale. I bought the Cinebrass Bundle on full price for near £900 when I had to produce a mock-up for a live session. Two weeks later it was on sale, then I found out I could have saved half, at 50% off because I was in education. It hurts and most likely why I now do all these calculations to get the best price point.



That sucks! Buying stuff (not just VI's) is such a minefield these days! 

I also got burned when I made my first steps in purchasing VI's (about 800 Euro down the drain), after which I created a map of what to buy when and where and for which price based on historic data.


----------



## Peter Satera (Nov 2, 2020)

Frederick said:


> That sucks! Buying stuff (not just VI's) is such a minefield these days!
> 
> I also got burned when I made my first steps in purchasing VI's (about 800 Euro down the drain), after which I created a map of what to buy when and where and for which price based on historic data.



I feel like we should have a support group, where we all stand up in a circle. Someone's bound to stand up and say, "I bought the original Symphobia 1 at £899 and 2 at £979" and we'll all let out a gasp with someone whispering. _"oh my lord..."_


----------



## JonS (Nov 2, 2020)

Peter Satera said:


> I feel like we should have a support group, where we all stand up in a circle. Someone's bound to stand up and say, "I bought the original Symphobia 1 at £899 and 2 at £979" and we'll all let out a gasp with someone whispering. _"oh my lord..."_


I paid $512 for HOD which can now be had for less than $270, though I think many paid $1,500 originally.


----------



## Frederick (Nov 2, 2020)

JonS said:


> I paid $512 for HOD which can now be had for less than $270, though I think many paid $1,500 originally.


That's part of my 800 Euro down the drain earlier this year. I bought HOD at 60% off from the EastWest site, at a lousy exchange rate and then got 21% VAT added during check out. I should have bought it from the AudioDeluxe site: you'll get 15% extra off, no VAT added and a good exchange rate from the credit card company.

Edit: I think people paid more than $1000 for just one section.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 2, 2020)

Frederick said:


> Edit: I think people paid more than $1000 for just one section.


Yes, but most of these people made a lot of money using it. Same with Symphobia. 

I've also been burned on sales. So it gets to the point where you just have to ignore it. Sometimes I decide not to do a sale and it never goes that low again. At least so far. The NI OT sale prices aren't too bad for being off. I can't remember if it was Sonokinetic or SonicCouture, but the prices were noticeably different. Still a great sales price for the bundle, but not the 50 - 75% off they made it seem like. I don't know if it was the conversion rates + rounding, or just "we need to get this price and make it look like 50% off."


----------



## GNP (Nov 2, 2020)

Unfortunately I haven't had any projects coming along that require sweeping or hard-hitting orchestral scores. So I've not really been buying ANY orchestral stuff, let alone AR1 lol


----------



## JohnG (Nov 2, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Yes, but most of these people made a lot of money using it. Same with Symphobia.



Exactly. I paid over $4,000 for EWQLSO in about 2004/5 and it was (I thought) the best thing at the time, got me tons of work and I still use elements of it.

Same with Symphobia -- don't remember how much but it still sounds excellent.


----------



## SimonViklund (Nov 2, 2020)

Not that I can imagine anyone being interested, but I'm not into any of Spitfire's "regular" orchestral libraries. I don't own Albion One or Studio/BBC/Symphony Orchestra, and I probably won't get Abbey Road One either.

I do own plenty of orchestral Spitfire libraries but they're all the non-typical orchestral stuff like LCO Textures, Tundra, Kepler Orchestra and the EVO Grids.


----------



## Johnny (Nov 2, 2020)

Peter Satera said:


> I feel like we should have a support group, where we all stand up in a circle. Someone's bound to stand up and say, "I bought the original Symphobia 1 at £899 and 2 at £979" and we'll all let out a gasp with someone whispering. _"oh my lord..."_


That was me! (To support John G) EWSO Platinum @ $1999 for me (Circa 2006), HW Strings and HW Brass @ $1499.99 each and Symphobia 1 and 2 @ $1399.99 each... Nothing against the Millennials, but when I hear them complain about $249 as an intro price for other dev products? I often wonder how they would feel if they were old enough to remember the 2004 to 2006 days of sample libraries? Times were a lot more difficult back then... We sure had to save our pennies for library purchases! However, landing a music placement was a lot more rewarding pre Audio Jungle era. I also think musicians were getting paid what they deserved back then, which equally balanced out some of the mega huge library purchase costs- pre fiverr : P But I still feel like today, no one has it better than the younger gen for sample purchases... With constant 8Dio sales, and EW @ 50% off and 60% off Con Moto?!?! Save your complaints for rainy days because these are steals of deals folks  Jump on it!


----------



## Peter Satera (Nov 2, 2020)

Johnny said:


> That was me! (To support John G) EWSO Platinum @ $1999 for me (Circa 2006), HW Strings and HW Brass @ $1499.99 each and Symphobia 1 and 2 @ $1399.99 each... Nothing against the Millennials, but when I hear them complain about $249 as an intro price for other dev products? I often wonder how they would feel if they were old enough to remember the 2004 to 2006 days of sample libraries? Times were a lot more difficult back then... We sure had to save our pennies for library purchases! However, landing a music placement was a lot more rewarding pre Audio Jungle era. I also think musicians were getting paid what they deserved back then, which equally balanced out some of the mega huge library purchase costs- pre fiverr : P But I still feel like today, no one has it better than the younger gen for sample purchases... With constant 8Dio sales, and EW @ 50% off and 60% off Con Moto?!?! Save your complaints for rainy days because these are steals of deals folks  Jump on it!



I agree, the accessibility has absolutely been marvelous and your perspective is spot on, I probably could be less erratic in some of my views too voiced here. I appreciate the comment, positive perception is important!


----------



## José Herring (Nov 2, 2020)

Johnny said:


> That was me! (To support John G) EWSO Platinum @ $1999 for me (Circa 2006), HW Strings and HW Brass @ $1499.99 each and Symphobia 1 and 2 @ $1399.99 each... Nothing against the Millennials, but when I hear them complain about $249 as an intro price for other dev products? I often wonder how they would feel if they were old enough to remember the 2004 to 2006 days of sample libraries? Times were a lot more difficult back then... We sure had to save our pennies for library purchases! However, landing a music placement was a lot more rewarding pre Audio Jungle era. I also think musicians were getting paid what they deserved back then, which equally balanced out some of the mega huge library purchase costs- pre fiverr : P But I still feel like today, no one has it better than the younger gen for sample purchases... With constant 8Dio sales, and EW @ 50% off and 60% off Con Moto?!?! Save your complaints for rainy days because these are steals of deals folks  Jump on it!


It took a commitment back then which then lead to heated battles over which was better EW or VSL because most people blew their entire cash reserves for a year buying into these libraries. 

I too scratch my head when libraries like AR1 are released and people complain about a $349 price tag. I'm like even w/o legato that's a DEAL dudes!!!! You couldn't even pick up Miroslav or Seidlecheck (sp) for that price early on. And, then I heard that they plan on selling $49 add on modules. Man, how are they going to make any money off of this?

I almost passed out when people complained about the price of BBCSO. OH man.....you could dig ditches and afford it and it was even cheaper on release. One dude even complained about the $49 price tag of BBCSO Discover. Seriously? Even if you had no money to invest Discover would be a no brainer. It's the best freeish library on the market right now. 

I blame all this on the Democratic Socialist.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 2, 2020)

Johnny said:


> That was me! (To support John G) EWSO Platinum @ $1999 for me (Circa 2006), HW Strings and HW Brass @ $1499.99 each and Symphobia 1 and 2 @ $1399.99 each... Nothing against the Millennials, but when I hear them complain about $249 as an intro price for other dev products? I often wonder how they would feel if they were old enough to remember the 2004 to 2006 days of sample libraries? Times were a lot more difficult back then... We sure had to save our pennies for library purchases! However, landing a music placement was a lot more rewarding pre Audio Jungle era. I also think musicians were getting paid what they deserved back then, which equally balanced out some of the mega huge library purchase costs- pre fiverr : P But I still feel like today, no one has it better than the younger gen for sample purchases... With constant 8Dio sales, and EW @ 50% off and 60% off Con Moto?!?! Save your complaints for rainy days because these are steals of deals folks  Jump on it!


I was just getting into computer music then. All I could afford was Reason, everything else was way out of my budget. And my version of Reason was secondhand. That was back when it was just an instrument rack. I rarely complain about how high the prices are. Though I do wait for sales.


----------



## Sean (Nov 2, 2020)

José Herring said:


> It took a commitment back then which then lead to heated battles over which was better EW or VSL because most people blew their entire cash reserves for a year buying into these libraries.
> 
> I too scratch my head when libraries like AR1 are released and people complain about a $349 price tag. I'm like even w/o legato that's a DEAL dudes!!!! You couldn't even pick up Miroslav or Seidlecheck (sp) for that price early on. And, then I heard that they plan on selling $49 add on modules. Man, how are they going to make any money off of this?
> 
> ...


As technology evolves, it becomes cheaper to create these things. Now there's a new standard for a certain price, and I think its reasonable for most people to expect legato in a $400 ensemble library. You can't compare this to a library from 2006 and say this is a great deal, you have to compare it to other current libraries.


----------



## Johnny (Nov 2, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> I was just getting into computer music then. All I could afford was Reason, everything else was way out of my budget. And my version of Reason was secondhand. That was back when it was just an instrument rack. I rarely complain about how high the prices are. Though I do wait for sales.


Hahaha, I remember those days... When glass ceilings of major recording industry giants, were trying to prevent us from joining the industry with work from home prices  I think I still own a Digi Design Digi 001, back when they were thousands of dollars... Now to think we have access to UAD hardware and things that were unobtainable in the 90's for a home consumer  We live in the best time for music production right now : )


----------



## Johnny (Nov 2, 2020)

José Herring said:


> It took a commitment back then which then lead to heated battles over which was better EW or VSL because most people blew their entire cash reserves for a year buying into these libraries.
> 
> I too scratch my head when libraries like AR1 are released and people complain about a $349 price tag. I'm like even w/o legato that's a DEAL dudes!!!! You couldn't even pick up Miroslav or Seidlecheck (sp) for that price early on. And, then I heard that they plan on selling $49 add on modules. Man, how are they going to make any money off of this?
> 
> ...


OMG... That was really all we had too right!?!? And Miroslav Philharmonic!?!?! Those were the days... Yeah, I was baffled by complaints even about performance samples Violin B being too expensive at release price- only having on dynamic layer for $39.00... And that was somehow too much [email protected]$39? EWSO Platinum had zero legato layers and zero legato other than scripted events in play engine back in the day, and we had to spend $999.99 at sale price  Not to knock on the younger generation, but the times are in our favor now, so for me?!? Even if I wasn't in the music industry for a career, I could sign up and Uber drive one or two clients and pay for a killer violin legato! It's a steal of a time period to be alive was my only point : )


----------



## José Herring (Nov 2, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> I was just getting into computer music then. All I could afford was Reason, everything else was way out of my budget. And my version of Reason was secondhand. That was back when it was just an instrument rack. I rarely complain about how high the prices are. Though I do wait for sales.


I scored A LOT of films with just Cubase, Reason and EWQLSO Gold from 2005-2012. Still a killer combo.


----------



## Beans (Nov 2, 2020)

But will you be pre-ordering AROOF?


----------



## José Herring (Nov 2, 2020)

Beans said:


> But will you be pre-ordering AROOF?


Seriously considering it. I bought my first Spitfire Libraries just recently and I like the company a lot. Part of me wants to just support their latest effort rather than me getting a bunch of samples. I have high hopes that the whole AROOF package will be really great. 

On the other had it would be nice to get an update on HOOPUS.


----------



## holywilly (Nov 2, 2020)

I was watching this pre-release version of Abbey Road ONE. Damn, the samples are noisy.


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 2, 2020)

holywilly said:


> I was watching this pre-release version of Abbey Road ONE. Damn, the samples are noisy.



I think that’s noise from the reviewers recording. I didn’t hear this noise in Paul’s walk through.


----------



## JohnG (Nov 2, 2020)

Sean said:


> As technology evolves, it becomes cheaper to create these things. Now there's a new standard for a certain price, and I think its reasonable for most people to expect legato in a $400 ensemble library. You can't compare this to a library from 2006 and say this is a great deal, you have to compare it to other current libraries.



Of course the idea that technology makes everything cheaper is bound to have some validity, but I'm not sure it does regarding legato. 

If you are going to record true legato intervals, you have to record every (reasonable) legato transition for every note at more than one volume level. That dramatically increases the amount of recording, editing, and tuning that has to happen.

So I would be surprised if new technology eases the legato burden.

(also, I don't use legato too much, FWIW, especially for an ensemble patch.)


----------



## Sean (Nov 2, 2020)

JohnG said:


> Of course the idea that technology makes everything cheaper is bound to have some validity, but I'm not sure it does regarding legato.
> 
> If you are going to record true legato intervals, you have to record every (reasonable) legato transition for every note at more than one volume level. That dramatically increases the amount of recording, editing, and tuning that has to happen.
> 
> ...


Yea but I feel most other similar libraries in this price range include some sort of legato, so that's why I feel it's reasonable to expect it here too.

Also my main point was that comparing these prices to EWSO from 15 years ago isn't really a valid comparison and not productive to the conversation imo. It's irrelevant.


----------



## sourcefor (Nov 2, 2020)

JonS said:


> Realize that by Spitfire continuing to produce and sell libraries they are able to continue to employ not just their own staff of 80 plus but others as well that they hire to record these libraries. How is that not a good thing for those people who would all be out of work?


Yes I understand and am thankful that their employees are still employed and I am just bummed that a lot of work stopped and I cannot afford to buy all the new libraries I want!


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 2, 2020)

Sean said:


> Yea but I feel most other similar libraries in this price range include some sort of legato, so that's why I feel it's reasonable to expect it here too.
> 
> Also my main point was that comparing these prices to EWSO from 15 years ago isn't really a valid comparison and not productive to the conversation imo. It's irrelevant.


It is relevant... it’s called perspective.


----------



## Sean (Nov 2, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> It is relevant... it’s called perspective.


Comparing a library from 15 years ago to a library now and saying "look! These were this much then, so this is a great deal now!" is not relevant. It doesn't mean this is automatically a great deal.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 3, 2020)

Now we have more info...is anyone going to change their vote?

*ANNOUNCING THE NEXT TWO ABBEY ROAD ONE: FILM SCORING SELECTION LIBRARIES COMING EARLY 2021 — LEGENDARY LOW STRINGS AND SPARKLING WOODWINDS.*


----------



## Peter Satera (Nov 3, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Now we have more info...is none going to change their vote?
> 
> *ANNOUNCING THE NEXT TWO ABBEY ROAD ONE: FILM SCORING SELECTION LIBRARIES COMING EARLY 2021 — LEGENDARY LOW STRINGS AND SPARKLING WOODWINDS.*



Yup, I did.


----------



## Beans (Nov 3, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Now we have more info...is anyone going to change their vote?



I'm keeping mine as a "no," and I very much appreciate that I have a wealth of information on which to make that decision. Hats off to Spitfire Audio for that. I'll definitely be keeping an eye out for the full orchestra offer, once available.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 3, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Now we have more info...is anyone going to change their vote?
> 
> *ANNOUNCING THE NEXT TWO ABBEY ROAD ONE: FILM SCORING SELECTION LIBRARIES COMING EARLY 2021 — LEGENDARY LOW STRINGS AND SPARKLING WOODWINDS.*


It's tipping......


----------



## RonOrchComp (Nov 3, 2020)

Those low strings sound really nice, but they have done that three times already. I literally have three of these from SFA on my HDD. Can't they invest the time to give us new artics?


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 3, 2020)

RonOrchComp said:


> Those low strings sound really nice, but they have done that three times already. I literally have three of these from SFA on my HDD. Can't they invest the time to give us new artics?


Well I suppose at this stage they are looking at essential combinations but in the Abbey Road stage. As they begin to populate and expand this line, I'm sure we're going to get some tasty offerings. 

Here are some other film score themed library ideas 

(David) Arnold's Brass
Khan's Horns 
Bond's Trumpets 
Elliot G's Horn FX 
Le Sacre Muted Brass
Imperial Percussion 

ok, I'm having too much fun with these......


----------



## Saxer (Nov 4, 2020)

I will wait until it is a full library (not only ensemble based). It will have it's sales then. Maybe Black Friday 2024.


----------



## Peter Satera (Nov 4, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> Here are some other film score themed library ideas
> 
> (David) Arnold's Brass
> Khan's Horns
> ...


Yes to David Arnold's Brass!

Marion's Sweeping Strings! (Indiana Jones)
Stars Fanfare Brass (Star Wars)
Potter's wand whip (playable runs)
Bourne Ostinato ( cello)
...something silvestri...I dunno...I'm just awake.


----------



## Beans (Nov 5, 2020)

Pre-order period is over. These were the results as of the day of release:

Yes = 16.5%
No = 73.5%
I need help = 2.7%
I’ll get my coat = 2.4%
I would have if it had legato = 5.0%
EDIT: Whoops, pre-order doesn't end for another 90 minutes.


----------



## Levon (Nov 5, 2020)

Beans said:


> Pre-order period is over. These were the results as of the day of release:
> 
> Yes = 16.5%
> No = 73.5%
> ...


Pre-order still open until 5pm GMT


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 5, 2020)

Beans said:


> Pre-order period is over. These were the results as of the day of release:
> 
> Yes = 16.5%
> No = 73.5%
> ...


Sorry, forgot to change my vote. Didn't make much of a difference though....


----------



## Beans (Nov 5, 2020)

Levon said:


> Pre-order still open until 5pm GMT


 
Oh...


----------



## shropshirelad (Nov 5, 2020)

Downloading now - can't wait to get stuck in at about 4am.


----------



## styledelk (Nov 5, 2020)

My download went in about 30 minutes.  But I won't have time for a bit to dive in.


----------



## shropshirelad (Nov 5, 2020)

styledelk said:


> My download went in about 30 minutes.  But I won't have time for a bit to dive in.


Well done for getting in early! I have super fast fibre but showing at about 11 hours to go.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 5, 2020)

I pre-ordered...


----------



## toddkreuz (Nov 5, 2020)

The "I need help" option made my day. Thanks for the big belly laugh.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 5, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Now we have more info...is anyone going to change their vote?
> 
> *ANNOUNCING THE NEXT TWO ABBEY ROAD ONE: FILM SCORING SELECTION LIBRARIES COMING EARLY 2021 — LEGENDARY LOW STRINGS AND SPARKLING WOODWINDS.*


Nope.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Nov 5, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> Nope.



Same. Really excited for them to offer this. Sounds great...but as Christian described it, I’m not looking for another “2 handed library” and the first two selections really aren’t something I need.

But when the modular sections come out....oh boy. That will likely be an automatic based on how this ensemble stuff is sounding.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 5, 2020)

Kevperry777 said:


> Same. Really excited for them to offer this. Sounds great...but as Christian described it, I’m not looking for another “2 handed library” and the first two selections really aren’t something I need.
> 
> But when the modular sections come out....oh boy. That will likely be an automatic based on how this ensemble stuff is sounding.


It does sound pretty good, but man, I have soooo many libraries that already cover this ground. It's just redundant at this point. The room is the obvious selling point.


----------



## Wolf68 (Nov 5, 2020)

AR1?


----------



## Beans (Nov 5, 2020)

Wolf68 said:


> AR1?



If you're asking what "AR1" means, it's also known as "AROOF."

........ or, this thing: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/abbey-road-one-orchestral-foundations


----------



## Wolf68 (Nov 5, 2020)

Beans said:


> If you're asking what "AR1" means, it's also known as "AROOF."
> 
> ........ or, this thing: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/abbey-road-one-orchestral-foundations


thanks man!


----------



## Greg (Nov 5, 2020)

Probably not. Saving my money for products that offer more unique colors and genuinely different articulations or more unique performances of the standard articulations.

Multiple companies have the standard full orch libraries nailed. Time to start getting creative with it imo.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 6, 2020)

I think this sounds so cool though!


----------



## Tim_Wells (Nov 6, 2020)

<deleted> 

_Just me being snarky and raining on someone else's parade_.


----------



## Beans (Nov 6, 2020)

Tim_Wells said:


> Why does this matter?



I'm not sure I understand the question. 

It's like *any* forum topic. It matters because a direct question like this leads into people providing their *reasons *for their response, which can be a source of information for people who are doing their own research. 

It's supplemental to their individual analysis, and can potentially help them uncover things they didn't catch when they made their own pass. Especially, if they're busy and don't have time to watch an hour+ of videos.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Nov 6, 2020)

Beans said:


> I'm not sure I understand the question.
> 
> It's like *any* forum topic. It matters because a direct question like this leads into people providing their *reasons *for their response, which can be a source of information for people who are doing their own research.
> 
> It's supplemental to their individual analysis, and can potentially help them uncover things they didn't catch when they made their own pass. Especially, if they're busy and don't have time to watch an hour+ of videos.


Fair enough. It sounds like it's quite important to you and possibly others. I don't mean to take a crap on that. 

But imagine if this was done with every library and every plugin. It would be beyond annoying.

Edit: My apologies! I withdraw the question.


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 6, 2020)

I must say I'm a bit surprised by all of the "No" votes but then again all of the mail in's haven't been counted yet...


----------



## JonS (Nov 6, 2020)

lp59burst said:


> I must say I'm a bit surprised by all of the "No" votes but then again all of the mail in's haven't been counted yet...


My guess is more people will buy it when it’s 40% off. I’m sure the entire Abbey Road series will be a huge success for Spitfire.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 9, 2020)

JonS said:


> My guess is more people will buy it when it’s 40% off. I’m sure the entire Abbey Road series will be a huge success for Spitfire.




With the intro price and the free £49 add on pack it sort of was


----------

